# 1 cabinet for 2 snakes



## Porkbones (Jan 1, 2014)

Ok so the last thread I got @J-A-X to kindly alter the title, since the 3 pages were about heating for this enclosure instead of the actual conversion.so now this will actually be more about the conversion itself.
So here is the cabinet I picked up



Plan is to put the spotted up top and bredli down the bottom. Using a heat panel under the shelf for heating, that should give the bredli enough heat and also heat up the shelf enough for the spotted for belly heat.
once home with the cabinet I saw tht the bulk of it (sides,shelves,top N bottom) were construction ply. The back wall was flimsy bracing ply and had a hole for the plug. so I decided to take it off and replace it.
tht then for some stupid reason made me want to sand back the enclosure. So after 10 mins of sanding and getting absolutely nowhere at all, I took myself down to my 2nd home (bunnings) and picked up a cheapie belt sander. So along with that and my multi tool, with the detail sander attachment (that the kids got me for Xmas ) it made life alot easier for me






A few hours Saturday then an few hours here N there I had it sanded back enough


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 1, 2014)

Yep Im still trying to work out why pics are rotating when posted


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking good mate. Electric sanders are a godsend!
I think it's a good idea to sand it back. It'll give you a cleaner finish and you can now stain it to match your existing furniture, or paint it however you like.
Looking forward to seeing how it ends up. Are you planning on sliding glass doors?

I've flipped your pictures too:


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 2, 2014)

@OldestMagician mate hold did u flip them?? Lol I couldn't find anywhr on how to rotate thm.but they r right way up in my album on my phone.thanks for doing so
yes ws going sliding glass door definitely for the top and was tossing up a hinged door for the bottom.but for the ease of it I will probably go sliding glass doors too.have started staining it but never put pics up until I figured out why they are turning lol 
Also that was the best money I spent buying tht belt sander. Ild still be sanding the shelf if I hadnt


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 2, 2014)

I just saved them to my computer, flipped them and reuploaded them. I don't think there are any tools within the forum that allow you to flip them. 

I think sliding glass for the top is a good idea for sure. I'd probably go for hinged doors on the larger section though. It would probably be fine to have sliding doors but I'd be a bit worried about the weight of glass in that section if you're going with the plastic Bunnings door track, you'd have to secure it very firmly on the top and bottom. Maybe something to consider.

Plus it'd be a learning experience making doors that fit snugly


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 2, 2014)

[MENTION=38010]OldestMagician[/MENTION] my other cabinet conversion I nailed & glued both bottom and top track.
with the door idea I wasn't to sure with the weight of the glass for the frame & hinges and if it would warp slightly at all over time so thought ild just stick to sliding glass tracks


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 2, 2014)

So I recommend if you are going to sand back a cabinet, make sure you have a sander of some sort lol it really is a lot easier.
So with the sanding done now came to the stain and varnish.wow definitely a bit trickier than painting lol I found that with the first lot brushed on it soaked up pretty quick any by the time I quickly brushed next area underneath it, where it overlapped was obviously darker.hmmmm will probably use a roller for the larger flat areas next time


----------



## mjcarpentry (Jan 2, 2014)

Pine is a Little tricky to stain ive noticed. Best way I found other than using a sander sealer is to wipe it on with a rag then straight away wipe it with a clean cloth to pick up the excess. Seems to give it a very uniform cover. Good luck and keen to see it finished.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 2, 2014)

[MENTION=38550]mjcarpentry[/MENTION] my other cabinet conversion, I made a wooden frame and meshed it for the outside of the vents. For that I just used stain whr u apply it then wipe it off between 2-10 mins depending on what look ur after.the stuff I have now is a stain and varnish in 1.will give it another coat so it may come out a bit better 2nd time round lol


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 2, 2014)

The name of this post reminds me of a certain video inolving a cup lol


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 2, 2014)

dragondragon said:


> The name of this post reminds me of a certain video inolving a cup lol



Fortunately for me I was pre warned and never ended up watching it lol must b getting soft in my old age


----------



## dragondragon (Jan 2, 2014)

Yeah ive seen a few to many disturbing videos thank god i didnt see humancentiped


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 6, 2014)

Decided to try my hand at painting a background scene for the 2 boys.undercoated the inside cabinet, still to undercoat the back piece of ply thts still laying in the shed.gotta give it 2 more coats of stain/varnish


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 6, 2014)

[MENTION=16369]J-A-X[/MENTION]
any chance you can turn these pics for me please? I may have to start going on the computer and turn them once posted.i was hoping it may of came out the correct way but its still not working


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 7, 2014)

turned as requested,  
stain and varnish in one sucks, its MUCH easier to do seperate stain and varnish. i lightly spray (more of a mist) water on the pine, wipe it down (helps to remove any excess dust too) as long as its not 'wet' then the coverage with the stain should be more even than applying straight to dry timber, the stain tends to 'grab' at the dry timber


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 7, 2014)

I find stain and varnish comes out looking so much better than when I just stain and then varnish. Maybe next time I'll try you tip next time though


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I have just sanded and re-finished a table, luckily for me I just discovered the wonder of stain and varnish in one easy tin. Yeah it is a little expensive but i'm guessing when you add it up it is around the same price as buying stain and varnish individually. If you have a half decent finish on your timber it is an awful lot easier.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 7, 2014)

[MENTION=16369]J-A-X[/MENTION] thanks for turning.so much better when they are up the correct way. And yes!!! I know exactly what u mean with it * grabbing* at the dry timber. Even tho its stain and varnish I will still probably give it all a coat of varnish once finished


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 7, 2014)

[MENTION=38010]OldestMagician[/MENTION] [MENTION=38977]blackhead13[/MENTION] i followed the instructions and did give it the 3coats it says to give.only 2 coats and it says to do another coat of varnish only. It looks good enough for me lol and I will still probably give it 1 clear coat after its finished


----------



## blackhead13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Porkbones said:


> @OldestMagician @blackhead13 i followed the instructions and did give it the 3coats it says to give.only 2 coats and it says to do another coat of varnish only. It looks good enough for me lol and I will still probably give it 1 clear coat after its finished



The more coats the better once you have the finished colour you desire. Nothing wrong with a clear coat over the top.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok bit of an update.been busy with work and not really done anymore with the cabinet until today.so I started cutting up the wood for the door frames.(HUGE Thank you to @KingSirloin for all the many many questions he answered for me). not sure of the size but its the pine dar from bunnings.measured and cut all pieces for the door.ended up doing a lap joint,will glue and screw them together when I can be bothered lol


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 12, 2014)

Also another thing bothering me was the plywood I had laying on the ground in the shed. It is to go onto the back of the cabinet after I took the very flimsy bracing ply off.but I'm going to try to paint a background onto it 1st so I need to paint it before I attach it to the cabinet, will make things alot easier, gotta undercoat it to give me an area to paint a background.small one up top for the spotted and bigger one down bottom for the bredli.
well, i started the background for the spotted 1st.
what on earth was I thinking wanting to paint a background.
thought ild try a landscape scene 



View attachment 303863


Depending on how I'm feeling I might have to leave it as it is.unless I have the motivation to re undercoat it and try again.will see how I go.
i will try a rocky/desert theme for the bredli (not looking forward to that at all) then I can finally hang it up onto the back of the cabinet


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 12, 2014)

Lost sleep over that stupid backdrop lol I will definitely be changing it


----------



## Ramy (Jan 12, 2014)

Have you tried google image searching for landscapes and finding one you'd like to mimick? Not that I have much experience, but when I was looking at painting a background I started asking around for bushwalking photos... Then I proceeded to get too busy to do any painting.


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 12, 2014)

[MENTION=2185]Ramy[/MENTION] I looked at doing a forest background googled, tried, failed miserably then just tried a landscape lol I have changed it a bit since lastnight


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 12, 2014)

I wanted the back up on the enclosure since I had painted the top part for the spotted.didnt want to lay the ply down and left for another week.so I gave the bredlis area a paint and tacked it up for now so it won't warp.any changes I make I will either do with the back up or simply take it off. Lighting is terrible an the colours look different every time.so here it is for now and with it tacked in place to stop it from warping.also gave the very bottom 2 coats of stain n varnish


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 19, 2014)

View attachment 304242
View attachment 304243


Got to do more work on this yesterday.the backgrounds will do for now.can always alter or touch them up at a later time
Can now focus on making up the doors for the bredlis section and making up some hides for them


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 19, 2014)

WOW...........Gotta give credit where it is due. That looks freakin unreal.
That is real talent there.


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 19, 2014)

wow this is inspiring to do something similar myself but for other reptiles i love the colours of both paintings just got to save the money to do it


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 19, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> WOW...........Gotta give credit where it is due. That looks freakin unreal.
> That is real talent there.



Lol thanks.hope it looks alright once I make th fake rocks n stuff


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 19, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> wow this is inspiring to do something similar myself but for other reptiles i love the colours of both paintings just got to save the money to do it



Thanks for that


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 19, 2014)

nw i might have to build something for my 2 blue tongues so i can attempt to paint a background


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 19, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> nw i might have to build something for my 2 blue tongues so i can attempt to paint a background



Go for it.give it a go


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 19, 2014)

i might even make my first diy about it thanks for giving e the idea of doing something for my reptiles


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 19, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> i might even make my first diy about it thanks for giving e the idea of doing something for my reptiles



Thrs lots of DIY ideas in here.have a look, use others ideas give it a go and if u get stuck ask a lot of questions.simple as


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 19, 2014)

yeh ive read a lot of them all leading up for plans to build my own and figuring out what will make it better and all that


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 19, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> yeh ive read a lot of them all leading up for plans to build my own and figuring out what will make it better and all that



My other build I used a corner TV cabinet.made it alot easier for me as its already built and I just have to make a few alterations to it


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 19, 2014)

hey mum got a huge tv cabinet and im going to ask her if i can have it because the tv does not fit in it and im thinking a big tank in the middle for some geckos and snake tank on each side ill get a photo tomorrow of it the 2 sides already have glass so bonus


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 20, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] if its the type of cabinet im thinking of the 2 side bits may be 2 small for snakes..maybe a snake in the middle for a smaller type of snake or even middle and cut a hole into 1 of the sides so it can have both areas and that will do for a larger snake and geckos in the other side


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 20, 2014)

i wa thinking of dropping the top part a bit so a snake hade both sides and a bit of flat area


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 26, 2014)

This long weekend allowed me to do a bit more work on the enclosure. Door frames have been put together and the rebate cut ready for the glass. I'm by far any woodworker and making these frames wasnt any fun lol glass arrives Tuesday so once I get it fitted properly I will stain and varnish the frames.

brought some vents and got all the holes cut out for them



added a couple of branches.photo is missing another branch tht I added after the pic was taken. The pic doesn't do it justice but it does actually look better thn what it does in the photo



Since the last pic I have given it all 1 coat of varnish. Will install vents 2mrw.give it a 2nd varnish on the inside. Back wall is off at the moment as it was easier to varnish so this will be put back on and secured properly, then branches will be added again and secured properly. Will add a length of pine to the bottom of the top enclosure and install the glass track for that top section


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks great [MENTION=36220]Porkbones[/MENTION], can't wait to see it finished 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 28, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> Looks great @Porkbones, can't wait to see it finished
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Thanks  will be glad once glass is in and doors r on


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 30, 2014)

looking epic cant wait for when you finish


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 31, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> looking epic cant wait for when you finish




Had a snag. It's called doors not fitting how ild like LOL working around it and finally have it up.not 100% happy with them but the look ok


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 31, 2014)

sounds good maybe keep trying or make another frame


----------



## Bredli1956 (Jan 31, 2014)

That is a great enclosure I wish I had it for my bredli


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 31, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> sounds good maybe keep trying or make another frame



Ild b quite happy if I never made another frame again lol. Blaze won't get out so its going to do the job.its just not very flush with the enclosure sides lol


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 31, 2014)

[MENTION=39748]Bredli1956[/MENTION] thanks.hope it's ok for him


----------



## aj33340 (Jan 31, 2014)

yeh if its does the job then it will do, later on in the year when i finis all my wood work projects im going to make a mini tv cabinet enclosure and get some geckos that can climb to go in it so i can have a mini cabinet for geckos haha


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 1, 2014)

I didnt want to but knew it had to be done……cupboard doors.if I didnt start it i knew ild put them back on still in original colour. Im over sanding lol but i think thts the last of it. Also put glass in the doors and made a frame up to hide the edge of glass and the rebate.




This pic is actually the back of the door.gez it looks better thn the front.wonder if I can turn them around lol


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 2, 2014)

awesomethe frame looks good and yeh you probably could turn them around


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 2, 2014)

Pleased with what got done over the weekend.the end is definitely in sight.installed the cam lock and bolt locks. Cupboard doors are put back together and attached to cabinet, branches are screwed in place. Will buy some finger grips for the sliding glass doors and handles for the cabinet doors from virides. Still to buy and install heating and will use my LED lights tht I'm using in my current enclosure.will make a couple of hides for each section too


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 3, 2014)

awesome love the doors and the painted background awesome wish i could do something like this very inspiring


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2014)

The fun of making hides.my shed is now fill of styrofoam balls lol


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 5, 2014)

yeh that's y you get blocks of it like this dude does How to reptile hide DIY #6 - YouTube


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 5, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] be a lot easier and a lot less messier lol


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 6, 2014)

yep lol


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 12, 2014)

These are about to have the 3rd coat applied. Then it's 1 last coat,paint and lastly seal them


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 12, 2014)

they look great


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 12, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] thanks.im still waiting on the handles and heating to arrive


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 12, 2014)

it looks awesome im gonna do something for a lizard or snake not sure yet but will be doing a tv unit


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 12, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] thanks. Can't wait to see what ur going to do


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 13, 2014)

yeh im gonna start when we clean out the garage so there is a bit of room for me to do it out there so the house doesn't get dirty


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 13, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] a very good idea


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 13, 2014)

yep i cant wait just need to decide on design and what will go in it im thinking a bearded dragon or 2


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 13, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] well don't rush, just take ur time


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 13, 2014)

yeh best part if my stepdad will help me do it with his tools and i might even build my own background


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 14, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION]
backgrounds are pretty easy to do


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 14, 2014)

yeh iv been told how easy they are and ive been reading all the diy's on the forum so i hope i know what im doing when i come to it


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, I had been waiting for these for over a week and about 2hours after I left for the airport last Friday they turn up.bummed out I had to wait an extra week b4 I could see them, working tomorrow so will have to wait until Sunday b4 I can install them


----------



## aj33340 (Feb 22, 2014)

awesome the handles look cool


----------



## 86JAP (Feb 22, 2014)

Great looking enclosure mate, I have a pair of the black handles as well to go onto my enclosure, with your doors did you put the glass in the groove you routed out then attach some more timer behind it to fix it in?


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 23, 2014)

[MENTION=22560]86JAP[/MENTION] yes routed out about 10mm on each side, put silicon on the routed area and then sat the glass in that. That's enough to hold the glass.a couple of areas of my routing were a bit dodgy so thts why I added the wood on the inside of the door.its there more for hiding rather than holding lol


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 1, 2014)

Have been slack lately.started painting the spotteds hides. Took 2 of led light out of the bredlis current enclosure, joined it with the 3rd bit of spare led strip and tht will do both enclosures.enough cord to fit with ease so was quite happy with it


----------



## aj33340 (Mar 1, 2014)

your enclosure is awesome need some shots at night with the led lights


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 1, 2014)

installed the habistat reptile radiator,went with this due to its compact size. LEDs installed and all cables secured. Can also see 1 of the handles from virides


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 1, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> your enclosure is awesome need some shots at night with the led lights



Hahaha was already doing it.then happened to see your post afterwards


----------



## aj33340 (Mar 1, 2014)

haha thanks do your led lights change colours?


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] nah. Had this 1 for a little while now .just plain old white


----------



## aj33340 (Mar 2, 2014)

ok got to get some colour full ones im not building an enclosure anymore im focussing on blue tongues for now and in a few months ill have a couple more and a pit ready for breeding season


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 2, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] oh was looking forward to ur build


----------



## aj33340 (Mar 2, 2014)

yeh so was i, i might still to it and get a bearded dragon to go in it or something and have a dessert theme


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 2, 2014)

Forgot I brought these. Dont really go with what I painte but since they were only $2 each I got them anyway


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 6, 2014)

And finally they get to move in.its been a while.had to get new led lights, changed a couple of things around, but tonight is the 1st night in the new home. Didnt take long for the little spotted to have a look around. The bredli hung up on the branches before finding his hide


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 17, 2014)

And lastly some of the bredli out n about


----------



## aj33340 (Apr 17, 2014)

looks awesome


----------



## Porkbones (Apr 17, 2014)

[MENTION=39562]aj33340[/MENTION] thanks


----------



## aj33340 (Apr 17, 2014)

no worries man


----------



## Yogi (Feb 21, 2015)

Straight for the throat LOL!

On an old Thread, nice Art Work though looks Awesome


----------



## Porkbones (Feb 21, 2015)

Yogi said:


> Straight for the throat LOL!
> 
> On an old Thread, nice Art Work though looks Awesome



lol cheers


----------

